# Food to die for ?



## horusd (3 May 2011)

I now only eat low fat cheese, milk and yogurts, and use a tinchy pinchy bit of butter on toast, or a low fat spread (atho I never had a weight problem). I don't buy cream, and only occasionally use salt andthen only the low sodium stuff. Hardly ever eat an egg anymore either and a bag of sugar lasts about 2 yrs. 

 Oh but sometimes I miss the nice stuff with tons of sugar and  deep fried chips (dont even have a fryer anymore) big fat sausages, burgers and cheese with extra bacon. Has our food fetish gone too far? What are your gulity food secrets? Mine is a Magnum Ghana Cocoa ice-cream, droolishly goregous.


----------



## truthseeker (3 May 2011)

They dont do this anymore but one of my local chinese's used to do a Special Box - it was 2 chicken balls, 1 spring roll and chips and I used to buy it with a tub of curry sauce and absolutely devour it - I still dream about it sometimes.

Other than that I dont deny myself anything food-wise but for me the key is moderation/treats only.

So I do eat takeaways but only once a month, I do eat chocolate/crisps but only rarely, I do eat processed food but only once every few weeks, I cant even remember what a slice of white bread tastes like, and I have never bought a 'ready meal' in my life.

I find that if I keep it clean (the diet that is), 95% of the time then I dont feel bad or suffer ill health effects from being devilish occasionally.

Mind you Ive quite a sensitive stomach so Im just in the habit of non processed food and little junk.


----------



## ivuernis (3 May 2011)

2 x battered (jumbo) sausages on a Friday night on the way home after a feed of beer. That was then (I was young), wouldn't touch it now.


----------



## ney001 (3 May 2011)

Right - am gonna join in this thread but please nobody use the word YUMMY! 

Ahhh truth seeker our local chinese still does those - I must admit to getting one every few weeks - especially if himself isn't home for dinner or something - just handy.  I used to absolutely love Pat Graces (the old Kentucky fried chicken.  It used to be in Drumcondra and phibsboro and the odd Friday night my dad would stop off and bring home a bucket of it with that amazing gravy - god knows what was in it but you could lay bricks with it! 

Mostly now I find white bread is my weakness - I know how bad it is and know I am intolerant to it yet can't seem to walk past a bakery without getting a turnover!


----------



## Ciaraella (3 May 2011)

I adore a 3 in 1 from the chinese - fried rice, chips and curry sauce mmmmm

I think people can be too much one or way or the other with food these days, either junk food and take aways or low fat everything.
I think the best way to look at it is to eat as much natural and non-processed food as possible - veg, fruit,eggs, brown bread, brown rice, brown pasta,  etc and when you give yourself a treat then enjoy it!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 May 2011)

I eat my 5 veg a day and my 5 pieces of fruit. Unfortunately I also eat 5 pieces of crap (wait for it) per day as well.


----------



## JP1234 (3 May 2011)

Most of our meals are vegetable based as we are a vegetarian and vegan household so I don't feel bad about the occasional "bad" food. My favourite guilty food would be white pasta with cheese sauce (made with full fat milk) and about a stone of melted cheese on top....heaven, though I would only have this once a fortnight at most as it leaves me bloated for a day after.

My mother in law is the worst food police ever, insisting everything has to be free range/organic/freshly picked or slaughtered yet has either a slice of cake or white bread and butter with every cup of tea she drinks, and she drinks a lot of tea!


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2011)

[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (3 May 2011)

ney001 said:


> Ahhh truth seeker our local chinese still does those - I must admit to getting one every few weeks - especially if himself isn't home for dinner or something - just handy.


 
Please please tell me the name of your local chinese!!!!

Ciarella - a 3 in 1 tray is my staple junk treat now that the special box is gone


----------



## Deiseblue (3 May 2011)

I try to avoid potatoes but when they bring out the free ribs & colcannon on Friday night in Waterford pubs I'm doomed.


----------



## JP1234 (3 May 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> I try to avoid potatoes



This phrase does not compute with me.


----------



## huskerdu (3 May 2011)

I had a Mars Bar ice-cream at the weekend, and it was the nicest thing I have eaten in years, and I dont even like Mars Bars that much. 

Of course, properly cooked, home made chips are  the best food in the world and what I dream about when I am eating oatcakes.


----------



## thedaras (3 May 2011)

Some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Ciaraella (3 May 2011)

I don't understand avoiding potatoes, if they're boiled, mashed (without too much butter ) or baked they are a healthy food full of complex carbohydrate and low in fat. Also if baked and the skins are eaten you're gtting some fibre too.

A colleague in work has avoided drinking milk for years because she thinks it will make her fat and now has borderline osteoporosis. 
This to me makes no sense, better to have the milk and avoid the chips.
The same women will have three punnets of full fat butter on two slices of toast


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2011)

Big Mac every 2 or 3 months....the desire/addiction just builds up gradually and then, bang, out of nowhere I'll turn into a raging lunatic from 28 Days Later until I devour one in under 20 seconds. Placid and "normal" then again...hmmm...drive in on the way home...


----------



## truthseeker (3 May 2011)

Firefly said:


> Big Mac every 2 or 3 months....the desire/addiction just builds up gradually and then, bang, out of nowhere I'll turn into a raging lunatic from 28 Days Later until I devour one in under 20 seconds. Placid and "normal" then again...hmmm...drive in on the way home...


 
But do you not find (as happens me), that the desire builds up (for me its not for Big Mac, its for pizza or chinese) and then you become that relentless zombie, go get the goodies and stuff it down the hatch at the speed of light, then you feel rubbish later - not emotionally, not at all!!! But you get a bloated stomach, general feeling of 'ive eaten junk and it doesnt feel good', overly thirsty, the food lies heavy in the belly growling at you. And you end up thinking - I should have just have my pork chop (or whatever ordinary dinner was planned).

I hate that bad stomach feeling and it RUINS the zombie fun it took to get it!


----------



## Firefly (3 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> But do you not find (as happens me), that the desire builds up (for me its not for Big Mac, its for pizza or chinese) and then you become that relentless zombie, go get the goodies and stuff it down the hatch at the speed of light, then you feel rubbish later - not emotionally, not at all!!! But you get a bloated stomach, general feeling of 'ive eaten junk and it doesnt feel good', overly thirsty, the food lies heavy in the belly growling at you. And you end up thinking - I should have just have my pork chop (or whatever ordinary dinner was planned).
> 
> I hate that bad stomach feeling and it RUINS the zombie fun it took to get it!



Sorry...you're on your own there...I just crash back in the plastic chair delighted with myself


----------



## TarfHead (3 May 2011)

A little bit of what's bad for you, every now and then, is OK by me.

My problem is an overly liberal interpretation of '_every now and then_'  !


----------



## ney001 (3 May 2011)

With me, I eat pretty healthy meals, the problem is the food I eat between the meals! Ever since I stopped smoking a few years ago I just have this thing where I have to have something to snack on if I'm sitting down in the evening, crisps, popcorn etc  - am trying to break the habit but t'was easier to give up smoking!


----------



## michaelm (3 May 2011)

horusd said:


> I now only eat low fat cheese, milk and yogurts, and use a tinchy pinchy bit of butter on toast, or a low fat spread (atho I never had a weight problem). I don't buy cream, and only occasionally use salt andthen only the low sodium stuff. Hardly ever eat an egg anymore either and a bag of sugar lasts about 2 yrs.


That sounds like fun.  I eat full-fat everything and only use real butter, wouldn't touch spreads (I should probably eat more eggs).  I don't eat much junk food or confectionery though.


----------



## PaddyW (3 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> A colleague in work has avoided drinking milk for years because she thinks it will make her fat and now has borderline osteoporosis.
> This to me makes no sense, better to have the milk and avoid the chips.
> The same women will have three punnets of full fat butter on two slices of toast


 
You should tell her that drinking milk actually helps quicken up your metabolism, which in conjunction with a healthy diet, would help keep off the fat!

You can show her this link too : http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=52485


----------



## BOXtheFOX (3 May 2011)

I love my fish and chips about once every six weeks or so. Be aware folks that May 25th  is the day that fish and chips will be half price.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Irish-Traditional-Italian-Chippers-Association/321733945058


----------



## Marion (3 May 2011)

I don't like milk. 

We had our own dairy cows growing up. I loved the cream at the top but I didn't like the taste of the milk itself.

I haven't drunk milk since I was pre-teen. Funny enough, my mother didn't like milk nor do many of my sisters, nieces. Must be a female family thing. So black coffee, black tea for the Marion clan.

However, I like milk in scrambled eggs, I adore cheese, love pancakes,  I love  Ben & Gerrys, Hagendasz icecream, Love Glenisk greek yogurt, like parsley sauce on the side, like cream pastries, love butter on toast.

So, what's my food to die for? 

Milk. I think it would kill me if I were to drink it.

I'm not that brave!

Marion


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 May 2011)

Ok you lot that's enough now.  I want each and every one of ye to own up to how many calories are contained in these dreadful sins (foods) that you're all discussing. 10 Hail Mary's each after you've confessed.

Have yez not heard about a minute on the lips a lifetime on the hips.


----------



## ali (3 May 2011)

I can't narrow it down. Inside there's a fat girl trying to get out. I love Italian food - olives, tomatoes, artichokes etc. I love meat (nothing like a nice beef fillet cooked well), I love fish, vegetables, bread and cake. Oh my god cake. When you see a crowd of 8 girls out for dinner and they get 3 desserts between them to share I'm the opposite. I have often gone out to dinner with my two sisters and got six desserts to share cos we can't decide. I had a job explaining it to a waitress one night in Dobbins who just couldn't understand why 3 of us were ordering 6 desserts. I'm such a gluttonous food freak, I dream at night about my breakfast in the morning. 

I know the shame but that said, I don't eat huge quantities, I just try it all. One of my little boys is the same. The others prefer coco pops and nutella. I just dont get it.


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2011)

I've had to go pretty much low-fat everything for health reasons - skinny milk, low-fat spreads, lo-salt etc etc. We don't each much processed food, so the quality of my food is generally pretty good, but don't ask me about quantity.

But when I'm over with the in-laws, and the slab of soft, creamy, yellow real butter comes out on the table, wild horses couldn't keep me away. I'll have it on anything - nice batch loaf or fresh rolls or spuds or pretty much anything!

Feeling hungry now - must resist...


----------



## aonfocaleile (3 May 2011)

As far as dairy products are concerned, I eat mainly low fat stuff; yoghurts, cheese, milk etc. But real butter is the one thing I refuse to give up - life's too short for "dairy spreads" I also can't contemplate life without my friday night takeaway - usually Chinese or Indian, sometimes pizza, either before or after a few pints. I've just moved out of Dublin and have gone from paying over €4.50 for a Guinness to €3.35, or €3.10 if I go further up the road and chance a Beamish so I'm more inclined to go for a few drinks on a Friday than I was before. 

I'm a firm believer in a balanced diet while not denying myself anything I fancy. I see friends who eat low fat everything, steamed veg, brown rice etc and are "healthier" than me. But I'm the only one of the group who's never sick so I must be doing something right! Everything in moderation is my motto.


----------



## becky (3 May 2011)

I cook from scratch and do a lot of tomatoe based dishes in the summer, use herbs/spices for flavor.  I eat tonnes of veg but am not great for fruit.  I'm doing this 2 years and have lost 3 stone.

I don't buy bread, butter/spread, biscuits, fizzy drinks, crisps.  I eat/drink those type of things when I'm out or at friends houses.  

I do like steak and chips an odd time so again will eat this out.  I cannot cook steak myself in any case.

I am constantly fascinated at other peoples trolleys, especially in lidl/aldi. Last night in Dunnes I saw a woman, man and 2 kids buy 6 Sheppard pies in a box for 99 cent. I'm assuming she and her husband eat 2.  Next was 4 x 2 litres of cheap cola and on it went.  The amount of sugar /  saturated fat in that trolley was frightening.  All four were overweight.

If I was to say I miss anything, it's butter on my spuds and carrots so every so often I will nick two small ones from work.


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2011)

Can't stand cheese and am not the usual female chocoholic but would run ya down with the car if the last caramel sundae was selling out in McDs.  

Over the past few years have copped on and switched to the usual brown bread/brown rice.

Like Complainer was a big fan of batch bread and real butter but that has gone by the wayside too unless its on the go in relatives homes.


----------



## becky (4 May 2011)

Have to say I do like a MD's caramel sundae myself.  Also love their milk shakes.


----------



## Ciaraella (4 May 2011)

PaddyW said:


> You should tell her that drinking milk actually helps quicken up your metabolism, which in conjunction with a healthy diet, would help keep off the fat!
> 
> You can show her this link too : http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=52485


 

Thanks for that, it's like talking to a brick wall most of the time with her.

I'm a big advocate of milk anyway, i'd easily drink a pint and a half a day, somedays over a litre, usually low fat now but as a child and all through my teens and early twenties it was full fat. My mam drank a litre a day when she was pregnant with me. I was rarely sick as a child and now rarely sick as an adult and never suffered hugely with my weight (no more than the average woman and those pesky couple of pounds!), i really believe milk is one of the best things you can include in your diet, especially for women with the risks of osteoporosis.

Back to the topic and i agree with ali on italian food - olives, really nice pizza, pasta with pesto mmmm


----------



## horusd (4 May 2011)

You know folks Aldi do a great range of really tasty foreign treats.Crunchy garlic cloves in herbs, artichoke hearts, Greek cheese stuffed peppers (very spicy). They also do some lovely pesto's. Walnut & Ricotta, Spinach & Walnut etc. Check em out. They're more or less good for ye.


----------



## truthseeker (4 May 2011)

becky said:


> I am constantly fascinated at other peoples trolleys, especially in lidl/aldi. Last night in Dunnes I saw a woman, man and 2 kids buy 6 Sheppard pies in a box for 99 cent. I'm assuming she and her husband eat 2. Next was 4 x 2 litres of cheap cola and on it went. The amount of sugar / saturated fat in that trolley was frightening. All four were overweight.


 
I find myself fascinated with other peoples trolleys as well. In Lidl recently a man asked a staff member did they do 'steak and kidney pies in a tin' - I cant understand food of that nature at all, I cook from scratch as well. I dont really understand food that comes in a tin or a plastic tray that you just heat up - if I ate something like that I wouldnt in a million years consider it dinner. Its not 'real' food imo.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (4 May 2011)

becky said:


> I am constantly fascinated at other peoples trolleys, especially in lidl/aldi. Last night in Dunnes I saw a woman, man and 2 kids buy 6 Sheppard pies in a box for 99 cent. I'm assuming she and her husband eat 2. Next was 4 x 2 litres of cheap cola and on it went. The amount of sugar / saturated fat in that trolley was frightening. All four were overweight.


 
Despite all the programmes on television and all the warnings these people go on their merry way regardless. The sad thing is, they are setting their children up to follow suit. Is it because they can't cook or won't cook?

The amount of fresh produce that they could have purchased with that money and the amount of savings they could have made. I purchased a few fizzy drinks for Christmas for the "just in case". The opened bottles went flat because nobody would drink them and I still have one unopened left.

I am off to do my shopping shortly. It will be all fresh produce and there will be one treat and that's it.


----------



## aonfocaleile (4 May 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> The amount of fresh produce that they could have purchased with that money and the amount of savings they could have made.


 
I think people don't always realise how much can be saved by buying fresh food and the variety of meals that can be made over the course of a few days and frozen if necessary e.g. if you buy a big chicken, some potatoes and a selection of fresh veg, and if you have some staples/condiments available, you can make meals such as a chicken stir fry/chicken fried rice, grilled chicken with home made wedges, tortillas/fajihtas, soup, chicken and veggie pie etc etc. And thats just with the leftovers! (Think I'll make a small chicken and veggie pie tonight mmmmmm).


----------



## RonanC (4 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> Thanks for that, it's like talking to a brick wall most of the time with her.
> 
> I'm a big advocate of milk anyway, i'd easily drink a pint and a half a day, somedays over a litre, usually low fat now but as a child and all through my teens and early twenties it was full fat. My mam drank a litre a day when she was pregnant with me. I was rarely sick as a child and now rarely sick as an adult


 
I was the same as a child and right up to my mid 20's. I drank milk like we had a herd of cows in the garden. However, I was always sick with throat infections, had my tonsils out and this didnt help things. I heard one day that milk actually causes a mucus to build up in the throat, so I reduced my milk intake and hey presto, infections decreased significantly. Now I have read many scientific study that dismisses my theory, but I have also read more that say the opposite. Now I drink the amount of milk my body will tolerate, but I dont drink the gallons I used to. Read more here


----------



## Ciaraella (4 May 2011)

Ronanc i have heard that dairy can be a no no for asthmas suffererers too. Also i've heard that the molecules in cow's milk are harder for human's to digest and we should really drink goat's milk or rice milk.
I tried goat's milk before but it is very sweet and more expensive.
Thankfully i've never suffered any ill effects, there is nothing quite like a big pint of ice cold milk, especially with a curry


----------



## TarfHead (4 May 2011)

RonanC said:


> I heard one day that milk actually causes a mucus to build up in the throat, so I reduced my milk intake and hey presto, infections decreased significantly.


 
Up to about 2 years ago, we could always be sure that the kids would get some class of throat or chest infection each Winter, and the attendant GP and pharmacy charges.

We then switched them from dairy to soy milk and, hey presto, no more chest and throat infections.

That doesn't prove that one was causing the other, but the kids remain healthy and the GP visit is now, thankfully, a rare event.


----------



## truthseeker (4 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> ...there is nothing quite like a big pint of ice cold milk, especially with a curry


 
You and I need to start hanging out more often, 3 in 1 trays, pints of milk with curry - you are my soul mate!!


----------



## micmclo (4 May 2011)

Not a food but I'd drink litres of lucozade.
Used to have at least two litres a day

Some amount of calories in it 

The person who gets calorie free or a diet version of lucozade on the market is Ireland's next millionaire

Hey, where's that number to Dragons Den??


I don't drink tea or coffee. I had a black coffee a few years ago and I felt sort of dizzy after drinking it.
No thanks so I've had one cup of coffee in my life, hate the smell even
The mammy thinks I'm strange for not drinking tea, she easily has over ten cups a day


----------



## Ciaraella (4 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> You and I need to start hanging out more often, 3 in 1 trays, pints of milk with curry - you are my soul mate!!


 

The ultimate devestation is for your chinese to delivery to arrive and then discover there's no milk, an urgent trip to the garage for milk follows.


----------



## truthseeker (4 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> The ultimate devestation is for your chinese to delivery to arrive and then discover there's no milk, an urgent trip to the garage for milk follows.


 
Its the same level of devastation as if they forgot to include the curry sauce with the order !!!


----------



## Vanilla (4 May 2011)

Coffee. Wine. Seafood....maybe not in that order. Although it would be my perfect meal. And, indeed, often is.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 May 2011)

Marion said:


> I don't like milk.
> 
> *We had our own dairy cows growing up. I loved the cream at the top but I didn't like the taste of the milk itself.*
> 
> ...


 
That takes me back, Marion. When I was a little boy, my mother used to send me to a local farmer for "a gallon of milk." He had a herd of Jersey cows and he used to give me the milk straight from the cows. Warm and unpasteurised. (He didn't have a daughter named Marion, so it wasn't your dad!)  Jersey milk has a high cream content and we all loved the taste of it. When my mother put it into a glass jug, you could see the cream settling on top, just like bought bottled milk used to, before it was homogenised. Looking back now, drinking it was probably lethal!

I don't drink milk (as a drink) anymore. I try to keep my cholesterol in check. I moved to low fat milk years ago and now take skimmed milk in cereal, tea, coffee, etc. I was a great dairy products guy but I've pretty much cut them all out now also. No cheese, butter, eggs or yogurt and I don't miss them really. I'd easily use a litre of skimmed milk per day, though, in numerous mugs of tea or coffee, so I think my calcium intake is still ok.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 May 2011)

aonfocaleile said:


> As far as dairy products are concerned, I eat mainly low fat stuff; yoghurts, cheese, milk etc. But real butter is the one thing I refuse to give up - life's too short for "dairy spreads" I also can't contemplate life without my friday night takeaway - usually Chinese or Indian, sometimes pizza, either before or after a few pints. I've just moved out of Dublin and have gone from paying over €4.50 for a Guinness to €3.35, or €3.10 *if I go further up the road and chance a Beamish* so I'm more inclined to go for a few drinks on a Friday than I was before.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in a balanced diet while not denying myself anything I fancy. I see friends who eat low fat everything, steamed veg, brown rice etc and are "healthier" than me. *But I'm the only one of the group who's never sick so I must be doing something right!* Everything in moderation is my motto.


 
We have a lot in common, Aonfocaleile! I think good health and long life is down to the good stuff, myself!


----------



## bullbars (5 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> You and I need to start hanging out more often, 3 in 1 trays, pints of milk with curry - you are my soul mate!!


 Please set out a 3rd chair and let me know when that order is being placed. I'll even bring the milk!


----------



## Ciaraella (5 May 2011)

bullbars said:


> Please set out a 3rd chair and let me know when that order is being placed. I'll even bring the milk!


 

I'm looking forward to my 3 in 1 and milk tonight, and even better i'm pregnant so i can stuff myself guilt free!


----------



## Vanilla (5 May 2011)

Marion said:


> We had our own dairy cows growing up.
> 
> Marion


 
I grew up on a dairy farm too, I loved 'raw' milk- we used to have a jug of it in the fridge and before you'd use it, you'd have to stir it to mix the cream back into the milk.Do you remember the milk tasting different once the cows went out to grass for the first time in the spring?

 I still like milk, but my father refuses to let me have any raw milk nowadays ( ever since he read a very, very long report on the possibilities of food poisoning, salmonella etc from unpasteurised milk), and buys pasteurised milk instead. 

We probably built up quite an immune system when you think about it!


----------



## BOXtheFOX (5 May 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Like Complainer was a big fan of batch bread and real butter but that has gone by the wayside too unless its on the go in relatives homes.


 
Myself and Mrs. Box have just polished off a freshly made batch loaf and a plate of Fantail Prawns with Thousand Island dressing. I also splashed out and got some nice cheese and a Mediterranean style pull apart loaf full of olive oil, sun dried tomatoes and black olives for later on. I will also open a nice bottle of Prosecco. Today is a day of weakness. I accept that. Two cholesterol tablets tonight.


----------



## bullbars (5 May 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I grew up on a dairy farm too, I loved 'raw' milk- we used to have a jug of it in the fridge and before you'd use it, you'd have to stir it to mix the cream back into the milk.Do you remember the milk tasting different once the cows went out to grass for the first time in the spring?
> 
> I still like milk, but my father refuses to let me have any raw milk nowadays ( ever since he read a very, very long report on the possibilities of food poisoning, salmonella etc from unpasteurised milk), and buys pasteurised milk instead.
> 
> We probably built up quite an immune system when you think about it!


 we used to refer to it as "warm" milk! tasted completely different to todays watered down stuff.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> *Two cholesterol tablets* tonight.



Each I hope 

You've really upset me now with prawns and batch/butter


----------



## Deiseblue (5 May 2011)

Blaas & red lead ( as luncheon sausage is known locally ) - food of the Gods ( & Deise folk )


----------



## Leper (5 May 2011)

Yes Déise and unless the blaas were bought in Ballybricken they were useless.  Many's the blaa dripping with red lead passed through my lips, after a load of black-steak and chucks from the Mayors Walk.


----------



## truthseeker (6 May 2011)

bullbars said:


> Please set out a 3rd chair and let me know when that order is being placed. I'll even bring the milk!


 


Ciaraella said:


> I'm looking forward to my 3 in 1 and milk tonight, and even better i'm pregnant so i can stuff myself guilt free!


 

Breaking news lads!!! I went to the chinese that used to do Special Boxes last night - not on the menu so I just asked 'Do ye not do special boxes anymore?' and guess what!!!! They DO!!!! Its just not on the menu! Ive been missing them for years - oh the joy of driving home and stuffing myself silly with it!!!


----------



## Deiseblue (6 May 2011)

Leper said:


> Yes Déise and unless the blaas were bought in Ballybricken they were useless.  Many's the blaa dripping with red lead passed through my lips, after a load of black-steak and chucks from the Mayors Walk.


 
Ah the good old days.

A feed of large bottles in Walsh's of Ballybricken & then over to Johnny Walkers for scallops or down to Charlie Uptons for crubeens - you'd be spitting out the knuckles the whole way home - class or wha'


----------



## Complainer (6 May 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> You've really upset me now with prawns and batch/butter



Don't tell Roy Keane.



Leper said:


> Yes Déise and unless the blaas were bought in Ballybricken they were useless.  Many's the blaa dripping with red lead passed through my lips, after a load of black-steak and chucks from the Mayors Walk.


Would anyone care to translate for the rest of us?


----------



## Marion (6 May 2011)

Vanilla said:
			
		

> We probably built up quite an immune system when you think about it!



We must have.

Interestingly, I remember one time as a child having a cold sore on my lip and my late father told me to rub the cream from the top of the milk in the fridge to heal it. I don't recall if it worked or not. But I happily lashed on the cream.

Marion


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 May 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> Blaas & red lead ( as luncheon sausage is known locally ) - food of the Gods ( & Deise folk )


 


Leper said:


> Yes Déise and unless the blaas were bought in Ballybricken they were useless. Many's the blaa dripping with red lead passed through my lips, after a load of black-steak and chucks from the Mayors Walk.


 


Deiseblue said:


> Ah the good old days.
> 
> A feed of large bottles in Walsh's of Ballybricken & then over to Johnny Walkers for scallops or down to Charlie Uptons for crubeens - you'd be spitting out the knuckles the whole way home - class or wha'


 


Complainer said:


> *Would anyone care to translate for the rest of us*?


 
After 3 or 4 pint bottles of Phoenix, you'll understand every word, Complainer!


----------



## Complainer (6 May 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> After 3 or 4 pint bottles of Phoenix, you'll understand every word, Complainer!



How can you drink a [broken link removed]?


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 May 2011)

Complainer said:


> How can you drink a [broken link removed]?


 
You were never in a pub in Turner's Cross when the Waterford boys came to Town!


----------



## bullworth (7 May 2011)

RonanC said:


> I was the same as a child and right up to my mid 20's. I drank milk like we had a herd of cows in the garden. However, I was always sick with throat infections, had my tonsils out and this didnt help things. I heard one day that milk actually causes a mucus to build up in the throat, so I reduced my milk intake and hey presto, infections decreased significantly. Now I have read many scientific study that dismisses my theory, but I have also read more that say the opposite. Now I drink the amount of milk my body will tolerate, but I dont drink the gallons I used to. Read more here



Do you get the same reaction for chocolate as you would from drinking Milk ? And does Goats Milk cause the same reaction ?




Back on topic my bad foods would include : 

Batch Bread with real butter (not so bad in moderation but I could eat a whole crusty loaf hmmmmmm)

Tayto and Tayto Sandwiches 
King Crisps
Cadburys Chocolate , Dairymilk, Golden Crunch etc [The big bars]

A Big Old dirty greasy Fry Up of Sausages, pudding and bacon, fried bread etc etc [Possibly the unhealthiest on the list]

And endless quantities of coffee which I am trying to cut back on.

Thankfully most of the time I am making my meals from scratch with fresh ingredients. Theres nothing like fresh pizza made at home. Home made Chinese I am getting better at.


----------



## june (9 May 2011)

My favourite thing is home made white loaf toasted with butter and jam, It's more delicious than any cake.


----------



## horusd (9 May 2011)

june said:


> My favourite thing is home made white loaf toasted with butter and jam, It's more delicious than any cake.


 

I watched River Cottage last night and they were making homemade bread. Sodabread ( simple n easy) and Lovely white loaves. They looked gorgeous.

http://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/classic-soda-bread/


----------



## Ciaraella (9 May 2011)

bullworth said:


> Theres nothing like fresh pizza made at home.


 

God i love homemade pizza, i actually got the dough recipe from askaboutmoney and have made it loads since.
Aldi/lidl are great for getting nice pepperoni, salami, cheeses and olives mmmmmm


----------



## bullworth (9 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> God i love homemade pizza, i actually got the dough recipe from askaboutmoney



whats the recipe ? I sometimes do the lazy thing and ask my local bakery for fresh dough ;-)


----------



## fizzelina (10 May 2011)

Because of this thread last night I got a chinese takeaway for the first time in months and months since reading the posts made me want a four-in-one and chicken balls, curry sauce........ It was gorgeous of course. I blame all those who posted about chinese specials / four in one trays....


----------



## truthseeker (10 May 2011)

fizzelina said:


> Because of this thread last night I got a chinese takeaway for the first time in months and months since reading the posts made me want a four-in-one and chicken balls, curry sauce........ It was gorgeous of course. I blame all those who posted about chinese specials / four in one trays....


 
lol - I was the same with my special box and curry sauce last week!!!


----------



## bullworth (10 May 2011)

fizzelina said:


> Because of this thread last night I got a chinese takeaway for the first time in months and months since reading the posts made me want a four-in-one and chicken balls, curry sauce........ It was gorgeous of course. I blame all those who posted about chinese specials / four in one trays....



It's interesting to note that the price of a Chicken Curry with Rice can vary from 5 euro to roughly 8 euro depending on where you go for it but I did'nt find it to be necessarily cheaper in low rent areas.


On my favorite ''bad'' foods I forgot to add: Chip sandwich with batch bread  and real butter !!!!


----------



## horusd (10 May 2011)

fizzelina said:


> Because of this thread last night I got a chinese takeaway for the first time in months and months since reading the posts made me want a four-in-one and chicken balls, curry sauce........ It was gorgeous of course. I blame all those who posted about chinese specials / four in one trays....


 

A little of what ye fancy...


----------



## Ciaraella (10 May 2011)

bullworth said:


> whats the recipe ? I sometimes do the lazy thing and ask my local bakery for fresh dough ;-)


 
I can't quite figure out how to quote the original post here so i've just copied and pasted and the author is ramble

_1 1/2 lbs strong flour (plain will do but stong makes it springyer and rise better)
1 packet instant yeast
16 fl oz warm water 
sploge of olive oil ( about 2 big spoons full)
Mix, knead for a while, leave to stand in bowl covered for an hour.

Makes 3 thick pizza bases, or more if you like it thin and crispy
Top and cook for about 10 mins at 240C_ 


One important thing also is to put all your toppings except the cheese on, cook for about 7/8 minutes, then put the cheese on for the last 2/3 minutes. Your oven will be extremely hot so if you put the cheese on too early it will burn. Red pesto is also a nice substitute for the pizza sauce. Or if you're making sauce try passata (very cheap in lidl), and handful of basil and a couple of anchovies blended together, delish.


----------



## Complainer (10 May 2011)

Ciaraella said:


> I can't quite figure out how to quote the original post here so i've just copied and pasted and the author is ramble
> 
> _1 1/2 lbs strong flour (plain will do but stong makes it springyer and rise better)
> 1 packet instant yeast
> ...


Thanks - do you freeze the other bases, or put the toppings on and then freeze them?


----------



## Ciaraella (10 May 2011)

I'd tend to halve the recipe and make two individual pizzas for myself and hubbie.
I'd say the best way to freeze it would be in individual balls and then roll out when defrosted.


----------



## truthseeker (10 May 2011)

Excuse my ignorance but what is 'strong flour'?


----------



## RonanC (10 May 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is 'strong flour'?


 
Strong flour is a typical bread flour and is made from hard wheat. It means you get a greater texture and volume. 

If you can get it, use *Tipo '00'* pizza flour for making pizza dough. This is the genuine Italian pizza flour.


----------



## truthseeker (10 May 2011)

Thanks RonanC.

Ciarella - when you say 1 packet instant yeast - what weight is that (or what brand are you using?)


----------



## Ciaraella (10 May 2011)

truthseeker i used the packets of dried yeast from tesco, most of the time i'd use a half packet per batch. 
I must admit i'm a bit of 'pinch here, handful there' type of cook and wouldn't measure everything exactly.
I've found trial and error the best way for making the dough, i would knead it for quite a while to get as much air out as possible, the more air, the puffier the dough is and it rises up more when baked, it does still taste gorgeous though!


----------

